# questioonnn!!!!!



## GTI 3URO (Mar 17, 2012)

hello everyone!! does anybody know if i can get ecu remapping software? or do i have to get my gti tuned by a professional...and should i tune it before or after exhaust and intake??


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Do the mods first. As for tuning modern VW's I just know about the pro's.


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*ummm*

I would agree with the last post, but i dunno about the mapping, i kno these honda guys that in some fashion upgrade chips on their hondas but it's really apples to oranges. If you are tight on money tho... exhaust and intake may be a long way off and the chip is usually the most bang for the buck. I can't afford any of the above so i would do chip first, but the previous poster is right do it once do it right.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

If you want to tune it yourself you're going to have to go with stand-alone engine management. If you are just looking to get the most out of a stock turbo engine just buy the chip from a tuner.


----------

